# Props to JCoss and JB



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I made a solo trip yesterday to my favorite lake (Yates) on the Tallapoosa, determined to find some crappie, and failed miserably - again. I soaked minnows for 3 or 4 hours and only managed one keeper. I did get a good fight from a 3# channel cat on my 10 ft crappie rod.

I went to one of our brushpiles and threw a jig with only a small yellow perch to show for it. I had some earthworms as a backup bait, and remembered JCoss and JB reporting they were catching bream on the bottom in deeper water, so what the heck. Well, it was a trip-saver for this old boy. I caught half a dozen or so shellcrackers in the last part of the day, with one going 11-1/2".

I made one more stop on the way to the ramp, trying to keep the crappie honest, and my minnow got eaten by a 22" largemouth, again on the 10 ft rod. Very interesting fight, to say the least. After a quick pic, I released her for the bass fanatics.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You did better than I today. Keepers: 3 bream, 2 shellcrackers on worms/bottom, 1 14 inch bass. Will eat them all tomorrow. Our night cat trip tonight got rained out.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You did better than I today. Keepers: 3 bream, 2 shellcrackers on worms/bottom, 1 14 inch bass. Will eat them all tomorrow. Our night cat trip tonight got rained out.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some nice ones !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

As long as no goose egg is had you did fine!!!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice! Bottom fishing with an earthworm is my favorite way to catch bream, but when it gets hot I do like slash fishing with crickets and a cork too.

We went yesterday morning before the rain and caught a pile of small bass and bream on beetle spins, 1/8 oz spinnerbaits and the fly rod. We didn't fish any live bait just artificial's the whole trip.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

All I do is work,work,work!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> All I do is work,work,work!


I used to do that. Not anymore.

I don't know - fishing alone can get to be work sometimes. I have to get out of my command seat to go get this or that, then the boat drifts into the bushes, then run back to the trolling motor, now my other rod tips are hung up in the bushes, then I get lucky and catch a fish but it swallowed the hook, now I have to retie another hook - they're in the back of the boat, leave the trolling motor again, drift back in the bushes, etc., etc.

I need a deckhand. Preferably one that looks good in a bikini. :thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Not trying to take over the thread or anything ( this rainy weathers got me bored) but this is what I have been hurting the bass and big bream on yellow river with. The chartreuse one I can't hardly put down, purple and black are good too. Haven't tried it on them yet, but I'm sure the specked trout would eat it also, especially the 1/4 oz size.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Haven't seen that spinner where I buy tackle....where do you get them. Looks like a bream killer for sure.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> I used to do that. Not anymore.
> 
> I don't know - fishing alone can get to be work sometimes. I have to get out of my command seat to go get this or that, then the boat drifts into the bushes, then run back to the trolling motor, now my other rod tips are hung up in the bushes, then I get lucky and catch a fish but it swallowed the hook, now I have to retie another hook - they're in the back of the boat, leave the trolling motor again, drift back in the bushes, etc., etc.
> 
> I need a deckhand. Preferably one that looks good in a bikini. :thumbsup:



You sound like me fumbling around when I'm by myself. I wear an inflatable life jacket in case I fall out of the boat going from the front where the trolling motor is located to the back tiller steer kicker. A pain in the neck. This will be my last boat so I just live with it. My regular partner runs the kicker and I run the troller which works good but he doesn't wear a bikini. :laughing:
j


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bass pro


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a cross between The Thing and a Snagless Sally. We used to make our own bream spinners with an in-line #2 Hildebrant spinner and a white sponge spider. It was a killer on bluegills. It would also twist the crap out of your line. We would tie a short piece of line to the front of the spinner and crimp a splitshot on it to slow down the twisting. It was also a killer of redeye bass in creeks.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> You sound like me fumbling around when I'm by myself. I wear an inflatable life jacket in case I fall out of the boat going from the front where the trolling motor is located to the back tiller steer kicker. A pain in the neck. This will be my last boat so I just live with it. My regular partner runs the kicker and I run the troller which works good but he doesn't wear a bikini. :laughing:
> j


Yeah, I hear that. Thank goodness Frank the Googan doesn't either.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Haven't seen a "thing" in years. Do they still make those?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't seen them in years. The Thing's spider had a large hook eye that kept it from binding on the spinner. Our homemade ones we had to use the flyfishing spiders with a small eye. They worked ok, just not a good as the real deal.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have heard several from my family reminiscing about fishing trips from years ago on yellow river where either the thing, daulton specials, snagless Sally's, or an old black worm was the ticket for slaying the bass...

I have a tackle box overflowing with baits, but mainly settle on three or four for consistency.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*The Thing*

I fished 'The Thing" in the 50's and 60's. They were real killers on bream. In 1978 my Mom caught a 9 lb bass on one from a 1.5 acre farm pond. She had it mounted and hung the lure in it's mouth for many years. I don't know whatever happened to the lure. I still have the mount on the wall.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

jcoss, what do you rig those on? Ive tried several times over the years to put together a light tackle rig but I have never been able to come up with the right combination. I might add, Ive never learned to effectively cast a spinning reel, keep screwing that up too. I went straight from a Zebco 33 to baitcasters.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I fish all my bream baits on a light spinning reel rigged with braided line and a 5'6" light action rod. On my beetle spins and inline spinners, I either add a 1/32oz bullet weight before it or a small split shot. This helps with casting and getting it down deep quicker. You shouldn't have too much trouble casting it on a 33 though, especially if you add a little extra weight and try a light action rod with a fast, limber tip.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I looked for those in line spinners at bass pro in Spanish fort today and they don't have them..


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

born2fizh said:


> I looked for those in line spinners at bass pro in Spanish fort today and they don't have them..



Thanks for the heads up, I planned on going tomorrow., Johnson beetle spins do pretty well in the river as well, use them with a Zebco 33, I can bass fish all day and dad throw a beetle spin and by the end of the day, he generally has the biggest bass caught, three or four pounder plus a bunch of bream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I had to order them online at bps.

http://t.basspro.com/Joes-Flies-Short-Striker-Premium-Elite-Lures/product/10213910/


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I will probably just rig one of my spinners that are collecting dust and suck it up. Wifes going to shoot me if I buy another reel. She just doesnt get it.


----------

